# Best Tomato Stake/Cage?



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Any of you seen these or used them??? What's your favorite way to support tomatoes?

http://www.omegastake.com/


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We use 5' sections of 3/4" schedule 40 PVC pipe. Cheap, strong & lasts for 5-7 years. Then tie the plants up w/ gardener's tape.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I buy a roll of welded wire fencing and break out the wire cutters. It takes an afternoon but the cages in the end do a superb job of supporting tomatoes in our high winds...no ties required.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

CDHknives said:


> I buy a roll of welded wire fencing and break out the wire cutters. It takes an afternoon but the cages in the end do a superb job of supporting tomatoes in our high winds...no ties required.


X2 have had some baskets over 10yrs now, I think I pd 40.00 for the first roll yrs back, thinking my dad got a roll last yr for about 90. We have close to 100 of them....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a pic of the ones we use, just cut the bottom ring off and shove in ground. Spurgersaltys dad got me using these along with growing Mountain Pride tomatoes 10-11 yrs back, most of them will grow higher than the cage and its 5'. With a basket the squares hold up the branches unlike most others that just hold the the trunk, you do have to thread the branches weekly or at least I do...WW


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

Wet dreams cute lil helper during cold weather I use the same cages an wrap the bottom with clear painters drop cloth leave top open held in place with tooth picks wont freeze still gets light water air


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

We use concrete reinforcing wire. Very heavy duty.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

If you want to not have to cut the welded wire mesh and have it last many years..you can get masonry ladder or truss wire that comes galvanized in different widths. It comes in 8' lengths from 4" to 12" widths...stores easy to.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Heres a pic of the ones we use, just cut the bottom ring off and shove in ground. Spurgersaltys dad got me using these along with growing Mountain Pride tomatoes 10-11 yrs back, most of them will grow higher than the cage and its 5'. With a basket the squares hold up the branches unlike most others that just hold the the trunk, you do have to thread the branches weekly or at least I do...WW


 I also use the wire fencing for my peas, beans, and cucumbers just like it is in your picture.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Here is what I use.
B.D


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Same here... Concrete wire... You can make about 23 cages 2 foot wide by 5 foot tall with one roll ... Set it and forget it


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I bought cattle panels quite a while back. They are 16' in length so I cut them in to for easy handling. I use this for my tomatoes, beans, cucumbers,any thing that climbs. More expensive than concrete but will last a lifetime and makes for easy storage.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

banpouchi said:


> I bought cattle panels quite a while back. They are 16' in length so I cut them in to for easy handling. I use this for my tomatoes, beans, cucumbers,any thing that climbs. More expensive than concrete but will last a lifetime and makes for easy storage.


Me too....have it around the garden too to keep my dogs out of there.


----------



## POP "N" CORK (Nov 6, 2009)

*Strong Cages*

These work great!!


----------

